# Tecumseh OH140 carb claenup



## Fortressbeast (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm hoping to get a bit of info on cleaning up the carb for this engine. First quest is how do you remove the fuel pump fro the side of the carb? Second is the 1 gallon can of carb cleaner a good idea? I ordered a rebuild kit but figured soaking it for a night (as suggested on some other sites) would be a good idea.

thanks for the help


----------



## Fortressbeast (Mar 21, 2008)

*duh*

Answer my own question on the fuel pump. It just unscrews with a bit of force.


----------



## hd4ou (Aug 25, 2009)

the gallon carb cleaner is a little pricey for 1 carb , $20-30 bucks. but if your rebuilding it then it is a good idea to soak it but would only do it for a hour or 2. take it out, spray it out with spray carb cleaner then blow it out good with compressor.


----------



## Fortressbeast (Mar 21, 2008)

*ty*

Thanks for the advice. That is a bit much but id rather do it right and from what ive heard this stuff work 100x better than just spraying with cleaner.
Ill post my results once i get the rebuild kit.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Using bath or spray all depends on how dirty and varnished the carb is, if when you take it apart you see no visible varnish deposits and it doesn't smell like an old paint can then using spray cleaner is usually all you need, however if it has had fuel setting in it for a long perion of time(years) then the bath is more effective. Be sure to remove all rubber gaskets and stuff. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Fortressbeast (Mar 21, 2008)

*finally done*

I finally got the carb rebuild. The dip worked wonders no more loping and it seems to run smooth. Hoping it will stop raining so i can take it out and try cutting the grass now.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Glad to hear you got it going. That's Great!!!


----------



## billsmowers (Mar 21, 2008)

we do not use any carb dips any more we just use a ultrasonic cleaner no dangerus chemicals just water + detergent works for us

bill


----------

